# N.D. accomidation



## scarey (Jul 15, 2009)

I wish to travel to ND this fall for a pheasant hunt. This will be the first time in ND and we are researching what,where, when,..........Ideally a place we can cook our own meals, and we have dogs. And of course we are looking for good land access. Please send me your ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There is ton of material in the pheasant forum archive that will meet your needs better than one answer here. Scroll through them at your leisure. A general answer would be to check the NDGF web site for their PLOTS (public land open to sportsmen) download, or order the book from them. It has good information not just on the open land, but the topography of the areas you're interested in. Once you do that, check out some local chambers of commerce for places to stay. Some areas rent houses, I use the term loosely  , for hunters that fill your requirements perfectly. Late season has the best hunting but it might be cold.


----------



## scarey (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Dick, the chambers are a good idea, I see the PLOT info and also some pricey lodges on some sites. We are looking around Mott and Minot areas. Public access looks good and I guess like everywhere a freindy and respectfull visit to a landowner can go a long way. We don't want to spend a fortune but we do want some quallity hunting, wild birds preferred.


----------



## scarey (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh Dick, What breed is your dog, wirehair?


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Speaking as a non-resident who has come to ND for over a decade, there are lots of public land opportunities for both upland and waterfowl. Good advice from Dick. Pick an area with lots of public land, then start searching websites of the local towns, chamber of commerce, or just start making phone calls to local businesses or town halls. I've found most people in the small towns to be very helpful to NR hunters seeking lodging and accomodations.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, GWP. I tell him not to talk to labs.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I would advise against the Minot area if you are looking for Pheasants. Mott is a hot spot for high prices and not much PLOTS. Focus on the southern 2/3rds of the state below the interstate excluding the Mott/ Regent area if you are looking for good public access. In the far western part there is good pheasant above the interstate but the Minot area is too far east. The Mott area has very high bird numbers but it is a pay to play area mainly.


----------

